# [SOLVED] Requested Port error (Portforwarding Problem)



## Phas0077 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

I was trying to open UDP Port 3074 on my router by port forwarding. However I find that the requested port is already being used? I get this error message from my router when I try to add this port:

"One or more of the requested ports is already allocated for system use."

At first I thought that this means the port was already open. So I used this program called PFPortChecker to test if the port was open. The result said that the port was *not open*. 

I ran out of ideas on what this error meant and came here to find some help. 

The reason why I am port forwarding is because I have this game that supports Co-op play called Call of Duty World At War (for PC). I tried to host a public co-op match and I cannot get any people to join (even after waiting for hours, and usually it should take much less time than that). 

I knew that this had to be a router related issue. I went to portforward.com to learn how to port forward on my router that helps me open specific ports for my game. 

Please help. I am not very good at this :upset:. I use a Speedstream 6520 router (it is also a modem).

Thanks.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Requested Port error (Portforwarding Problem)*

Is there not another entry for that port in the router?
If not, then the router may need to be reset to factory default settings. Note: This will reset everything you have set in the modem/router.
Take a paper clip, and press it in the reset button for about 10-15 seconds. Then try to access the page and forward.


----------



## L8ians (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Requested Port error (Portforwarding Problem)*

This could be because of the router's firmware.so,update the router with the latest fimware and hard reset and reconfigure the router.


----------



## Phas0077 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Requested Port error (Portforwarding Problem)*

thanks for the reply. 

No there is no entry for that port. I will try updating the firmware (if there is any updates) and possibly reseting the router to factory default settings.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Requested Port error (Portforwarding Problem)*

Ok, keep us posted.:smile:


----------



## Phas0077 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Requested Port error (Portforwarding Problem)*

Hi,

I am sorry it took so long to reply. After restarting my modem (which is also a router) to factory default settings, I had to find all the information to activate my modem/router. However some of the info was updated, which I forgot to jot down or remember and led me to type the wrong things. I had to contact my ISP to get the right info (which took a day or two as technical support kept hanging up from me). 

After getting my modem/router fixed, I tried to port forward and open port UDP 3074 but it gave me the same error message... What do I do now?

Hope you guys are still there.

Thanks


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Requested Port error (Portforwarding Problem)*

Is there a remote administration section in the router (it may be under Tools)? If so, check there to make sure that port is not in the remote admin section.


----------



## Phas0077 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Requested Port error (Portforwarding Problem)*

no I don't think so...

but I am using the wireless feature.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Requested Port error (Portforwarding Problem)*

I'm thinking there's a bug/defect in modem/router that is preventing the opening of that port.


----------



## Phas0077 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Requested Port error (Portforwarding Problem)*

Update:

I did another factory default setting reset and before I activated the connection to the internet service, I was able to have the chance to open UDP port 3074 on my router/modem and then activated the connection. 

Now I have the port opened and working. 

However I still can't get anyone to join my co-op online match 

Anyone here know the correct ports to open for Call of Duty World At War Co-op? 

I already opened the ports portforward.com listed but still no luck.


----------



## Phas0077 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Requested Port error (Portforwarding Problem)*

Never mind I fixed it. I opened these ports on my router and the minute I hosted a game on CoD WaW co-op, I immediately got my slots filled up 

Here are the ports I opened for Call of Duty World At War Co-op just in case anybody who has a router and the game needs them:

TCP/UDP: 20800, 20810, 28960 

(note: make sure first that CoD WaW is allowed in your firewall.)


Appreciated the help guys.

Thanks.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting, and glad it's now working.:smile:


----------

